# darkling beetles???



## skinnylegs (Mar 17, 2007)

is it okay to feed these to your mantis?mealworms pupated and i got a whole load of them.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, I didn't know that mealworms are pupae. Anyway, I wouldn't be afraid of feed them to a mantis.


----------



## the mantinator (Mar 17, 2007)

no he meant that the mealworm went into pupatation


----------



## randyardvark (Mar 18, 2007)

yes they are fine


----------



## Rick (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah I've used them. Why couldn't you feed it to the mantis? If they don't like it they will drop it.


----------



## skinnylegs (Mar 20, 2007)

dunno,i thought they might have some weird defence mechanisim or something :wink:


----------



## Rick (Mar 21, 2007)

> dunno,i thought they might have some weird defence mechanisim or something :wink:


If they did the mantis would just drop it.


----------

